# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Unas setas...

## F. Lázaro

Pues eso, unas setas que he visto hoy en la charca grande junto al cortijo de Perales... a ver quién sabe cuáles son, que yo de setas ni idea.

PD: Están en suelo de eucaliptos, por si sirve de algo.

----------

frfmfrfm (28-ene-2014),Los terrines (27-ene-2014),santy (01-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro, las primeras también me gustaría saber el nombre, yo las veos por la sierra norte  y las segunda no se ve muy bien.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

Hola F. Lázaro, las primeras, si dices que crecían bajo eucaliptos, muy probablemente serán _Laccaria lateritia_ (=_L. fraterna_).
La segunda ni idea, sin ver las láminas ni el pie, imposible aventurar nada.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Azuer por la respuesta, ya he cogido un poco la linea de esta familia.
Un saludo.

----------

